# *επινοικίαση > υπενοικίαση



## Lexoplast (Feb 24, 2009)

Τι είναι η επινοικίαση και τι διαφορά έχει από την απλή ενοικίαση και την υπενοικίαση;

Αρχικά σκέφτηκα ότι επινοικίαση είναι αντίστοιχο του γαλλικού surlouer, αλλά δεν χρησιμοποιείται με αυτήν την έννοια.


----------



## Alexandra (Feb 24, 2009)

Συγγνώμη, αλλά εγώ νόμιζα ότι όταν λένε "επινοικιάζω", απλώς κάνουν λάθος και εννοούν "υπενοικιάζω". Υπάρχει όντως αυτός ο όρος σε επίσημα έγγραφα;

Σε όλα τα κείμενα που βλέπω ότι αναφέρεται, καταλαβαίνω ότι εννοούν την "υπενοικίαση".


----------



## Palavra (Feb 24, 2009)

Συμφωνώ με την Αλεξάνδρα. Μάλλον «υπενοικίαση» εννοεί, στους περισσότερους συνδέσμους το ίδιο φαίνεται εξάλλου. 
Σε νομικά κείμενα η λέξη είναι «υπομίσθωση».


----------



## Lexoplast (Feb 24, 2009)

Δεν το έχω δει σε επίσημα έγγραφα, δηλαδή σε νόμους ή αποφάσεις δικαστηρίων, αλλά το έχω δει σε καταστατικά και ετήσιες καταστάσεις εταιρειών. Αυτό που με φοβίζει είναι ότι στο Google η επινοικίαση έχει περισσότερα αποτελέσματα από την υπενοικίαση και είναι θέμα χρόνου κάποιος να υποστηρίξει ότι, αφού κατάφερε να καθιερωθεί, δεν είναι πια λάθος. Διότι η γλώσσα εξελίσσεται και προοδεύει μέσα από λάθη κλπ.


----------



## kabuki (Feb 24, 2009)

Σ'εμένα πάντως η επινοικίαση βγάζει 164 αποτελέσματα και η υπενοικίαση 224. Η δε υπομίσθωση 161 αποτελέσματα. Κάτι τρέχει μ'αυτό το γουγλ! Το αναφέρω με τη λογική ότι η επινοικίαση δεν είναι δα τόσο διαδεδομένη και άρα μήπως είναι όντως λάθος.


----------



## Palavra (Feb 24, 2009)

υπενοικίαση  1670
επινοικίαση περίπου 2 εκατομμύρια αποτελέσματα
Και η κακομοίρα η υπομίσθωση που είναι και νομικός όρος, 675


----------



## Lexoplast (Feb 24, 2009)

Πράγματι, στην αρχική αναζήτηση τα βγάζει πάνω από 1700 για κάθε λέξη αλλά στην πραγματικότητα είναι όσα λέει η kabuki. Απάτη.


----------



## sarant (Feb 24, 2009)

Palavra said:


> υπενοικίαση  1670
> επινοικίαση περίπου 2 εκατομμύρια αποτελέσματα
> Και η κακομοίρα η υπομίσθωση που είναι και νομικός όρος, 675



Εγώ έχω άλλο νόμισμα και τα 2 εκατ. τα βγάζω 1850


----------



## Ambrose (Feb 24, 2009)

To Google γενικώς έχει ξεφύγει, άλλα του ζητάς κι άλλα σου βγάζει. Υποψιάζομαι ότι είναι σύγχυση (εννοούν υπενοικίαση) λόγω φωνητικής ομοιότητας, επινοικίαση - υπενοικίαση, κάνουν δηλ. αντιμετάθεση των δύο ήχων.


----------



## kabuki (Feb 24, 2009)

Αυτό δεν το έχουμε ξανασυζητήσει ή κάνω λάθος, ρε παιδιά; Ότι, δηλαδή, σου βγάζει εφτακόσα εκατομμύρια αποτελέσματα στην πρώτη σελίδα και αν πας στην τελευταία σελίδα βλέπεις ότι είναι πολύ λιγότερα. Ή, αν δεν το έχουμε πει, πάμε αλλού να το πούμε γιατί θα μας δείρει σε λίγο ο λέξοπλαστ ;)


----------



## Palavra (Feb 24, 2009)

Εγώ προσπάθησα να πάω και στην τελευταία σελίδα αλλά πάλι πολλά μου βγάζει. Τι να πω, μηχανήματα του διαβόλου.


----------



## nickel (Feb 24, 2009)

Καλημέρα. Με συγχωρείτε, αλλά κάνετε όλοι λάθος. Το σωστό αντίθετο της _υπενοικίασης_ είναι η _επενοικίαση_. Που έχει 150 ευρήματα, τα οποία ίσως είναι 32, αλλά με τη σωστή ταχυδακτυλουργία μπορεί να βγουν και 150.000.

Η λέξη είναι _ενοικίαση_, στη δημοτική _νοίκιασμα_. Δεν υπάρχει *υπονοικίαση, άρα δεν μπορεί να υπάρχει και *επινοικίαση.

Υπάρχουν επινίκια, επινικέλωση και άλλα τέτοια...


----------



## Lexoplast (Feb 24, 2009)

nickel said:


> Καλημέρα. Με συγχωρείτε, αλλά κάνετε όλοι λάθος. Το σωστό αντίθετο της _υπενοικίασης_ είναι η _επενοικίαση_.


Καλησπέρα. Δεν κατάλαβα σε ποιο θέμα κάνουμε όλοι λάθος, αλλά μήπως μπορεί κάποιος να μου πει, έστω, τι σημαίνει "επενοικίαση";


----------



## nickel (Feb 24, 2009)

Lexoplast said:


> ...μήπως μπορεί κάποιος να μου πει, έστω, τι σημαίνει "επενοικίαση";



Τίποτα. Προφανώς κάνω κι εγώ χιούμορ και γεμίζω το διαδίκτυο με καινούργιες λέξεις.

Έχουμε *υπενοικιάζω* και _*υπενοικίαση*_. Όλα τ' άλλα είναι για τα μπάζα.


----------



## Lexoplast (Feb 24, 2009)

I see. Οπότε ούτε επινοικίαση υπάρχει, ούτε ελληνική λέξη για το surlouer. Μ' ένα σμπάρο, κανένα τρυγόνι.


----------



## nickel (Feb 24, 2009)

Αν surlouer = louer à un prix excédant la valeur locative réelle, το ελληνικό δεν θα είναι *επενοικιάζω. Αν θέλετε να φτιάξουμε μία λέξη, να φτιάξουμε το «υπερεκμισθώνω».


----------



## m_a_a_ (Mar 23, 2017)

Να καταθέσω και την παραλλαγή "υπεκμίσθωση" σ' αυτό το νήμα, που μάλλον σας ξέφυγε.
Υποθέτω πως αφορά το πρόσωπο που εισπράττει το (υπο)μίσθωμα, ενώ η υπομίσθωση (δίχως σφήνα "εκ") αυτόν που το καταβάλλει.
Η υπενοικίαση είναι μάλλον ολ-αράουντ...


----------



## m_a_a_ (Mar 23, 2017)

Με μια πρώτη γκουγκλιά για "sublease agreement sample", βρίσκω διάφορα έντυπα όπου αναφέρονται:
1. ο Landlord (ενίοτε και Lessor),
2. ο Tenant (ενίοτε Principal Tenant, ή και Sublessor) και
3. ο Subtenant (ενίοτε και Sublessee)

Εμείς τον 2. θα τον λέγαμε "Μισθωτή" (με τη λογική του tenant - βάσει δηλαδή του υπάρχοντος συμφωνητικού μίσθωσης με τον 1.) ή "Υπεκμισθωτή" (με τη λογική του sublessor);
Από κει και πέρα "Υπομισθωτή" υποθέτω λέμε τον 3.


----------



## Palavra (Mar 23, 2017)

m_a_a_ said:


> Να καταθέσω και την παραλλαγή "υπεκμίσθωση" σ' αυτό το νήμα, που μάλλον σας ξέφυγε.
> Υποθέτω πως αφορά το πρόσωπο που εισπράττει το (υπο)μίσθωμα, ενώ η υπομίσθωση (δίχως σφήνα "εκ") αυτόν που το καταβάλλει.
> Η υπενοικίαση είναι μάλλον ολ-αράουντ...


Η υπεκμίσθωση αφορά αυτόν που υπεκμισθώνει το ακίνητο και που συνήθως είναι ο μισθωτής του. Το μίσθωμα μπορεί να το εισπράττει απευθείας κάποιος άλλος, οπότε ας μην το βάλουμε στη συζήτηση. Η υπομίσθωση αφορά αυτόν που υπομισθώνει το ακίνητο, δηλαδή τον υπομισθωτή. 



m_a_a_ said:


> Με μια πρώτη γκουγκλιά για "sublease agreement sample", βρίσκω διάφορα έντυπα όπου αναφέρονται:
> 1. ο Landlord (ενίοτε και Lessor),
> 2. ο Tenant (ενίοτε Principal Tenant, ή και Sublessor) και
> 3. ο Subtenant (ενίοτε και Sublessee)
> ...


Τον 2 θα τον λέγαμε όπως τον λέει το ΚΠ, κτγμ, ιδίως εφόσον γράφεται με κεφαλαίο, που σημαίνει ότι του έχει αποδοθεί ορισμός στο ΚΠ. Υποθέτω πως αν μεταφράζουμε σύμβαση υπομίσθωσης και είμασταν απολύτως σίγουροι πως ο αρχικός μισθωτής είναι ο υπεκμισθωτής θα μπορούσαμε να αλλάξουμε τη λέξη, αν και δεν βλέπω το λόγο.


----------

